# New Tank and need help with some ID's!



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)

Hello all I am new to the forum and the world of cichlid tanks. I have had fish tanks before, Oscar and piranha tanks. I've always wanted to set up a african cichlid tank and when the chance arrived I didnt hesitate. Basically I know I have 2 Labidochromis caeruleus - Electric Yellow, and 2 Metriaclima estherae â€" Red Zebra. I also have 2 other blue ones that I dont know the species and another yellow one I think is some sort of compressiceps. So if anyone knows the 2 blues, and one yellow then i would appreciate the ID. I tried to get the best pics possible but it wasnt my camera so I wasnt sure on the settings. Should I even use a flash? Whats the best way(settings) to take pics of your fish?

I'm having trouble linking a picture into the thread so if i cant figure it out in the next few minutes ill put a link in to my photobucket page.


----------



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)




----------



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)

*The Tank*
55 Gallon
Fluval 304


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

bulldogg7 said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=162094&highlight=photobucket
> see if this link helps any


looks like Metriaclima callainos http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=787, I could be wrong though.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks Nice.. 8)


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

The yellow one at the bottom looks like a Neolamprologus Leleupi from lake tanganika. I also think the blue may be a M. Callainos (Cobalt Zebra) but it is hard to see in this picture and a bunch of fish do look similar. Also, I am not sure from this picture, but I can't see any black fin edging on the other two yellow fish, so they may not be L. Caeruleus. Do you have any close ups of the individual fish?

Hope this helps.


----------



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)

dont know this yellow one


----------



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)

Or these 2 blue ones


----------



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)

And a couple more of the tank


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

OK.. that yellow orange one is definitely a Neolamprologus Leleupi. The yellow fish swimming just over the flat rock is definitely a Labidochromis Caeruleus. I see two different blue fish in there, one Metriaclima Callainos (the one without the dark blue/black stripes on the upper fins) and one Pseudotropheus Socolofi (the one with the dark blue/black fin stripes.) There is also another yellow fish I think, although it is somewhat out of focus and hard to tell what it is. I am thinking it could be a Metriaclima Lombardoi (Kenyi.) I agree with your on the very orange one being a Metriaclima Estherae, although the picture is head on and so I can't be 100% sure.

I am sure about the N. Leleupi and L. Caeruleus. There are some other blue fish that look like both of these, but M. Callainos and P Socolofi are the most common at least in my area and so I would think that is what they are.

If that really is a M. Lombardoi, you make want to set up some more rock work with lots of caves... My limited experience with them is that they do not play well with others.

Awsome variety and colors to those fish!!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to ID some of these guys, you seem to really know your stuff. The yellow one looks to definitely be a Neolamprologus Leleupi. And i'm sure I have 2 Labidochromis Caeruleus (electric yellow) the pics might not show it but both have the black fin edging. I'm also positive on the 2 Metriaclima Estherae (red zebras).

Are you positive on the larger of the blue guys? The profile for the Metriaclima Callainos doesnt show the striping on the sides that mine has. Do they loose their stripes as they mature?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_callainos.php

Here is what I know I have:
2 Labidochromis Caeruleus (electric yellow)
2 Metriaclima Estherae (red zebras)
1 Neolamprologus Leleupi
1 Pseudotropheus Socolofi
1 Metriaclima Callainos????

Is that a fully stocked tank for a 55 gallon? How many more could fit in their comfortably? What would you add or subtract?They are getting along good now, not many signs of aggression towards each other. And thanks once again, you have been great.


----------



## EDizzle (May 26, 2008)




----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi again,

It does look like a cobalt zebra to me. they do have bars when they are young. How big is he now? Check out the picture of the 2.75 male under the M Callainos profile.


----------

